# Hackberry Rod & Gun - 7-20-2016



## Captain Buddy Oakes

What a great time to be here at Hackberry Rod & Gun here on Lake Calcasieu is southwest Louisiana. We are catching lots of speckled trout, big bull redfish and hard fighting tripletail just outside the jetties. Check out these pictures from the last few days. This time of the year couldnâ€™t be better if you enjoy light tackle salt water fish catching with a professional guide. You can check emâ€™ all out by clicking here. Call toll free at 888.762.3391 and let us hook you up http://www.hackberryrodandgun.com/staticpages/index.php/new_gallery :bounce::bounce:


----------

